# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Hallucinations

## Chantellabella

they're as solid as you are. they look real to me but i get it that you dont see them. one scared the [BEEP] out me. i woke up a little girl was staring at me with wide terririd eys and her outstreched dhnds werer blakc and red with pus adn burn and  wer the jessica gook her in the houe

----------


## Misssy

That sounds scary. What causes that?

----------


## basuraeuropea

> That sounds scary. What causes that?



psychosis.

----------


## L

I have so much empathy for someone who experiences this. I will never understand it fully as I have never had the experience but I appreciate it must be really scary. Are you okay sweety. If you don't mind me asking, how did you know it was a hallucination?

----------


## Chantellabella

I had to have written this in my sleep last night. I'm sorry. I would erase it, but you guys posted. Thanks for the comfort. 

And yes, it was very scary. I've always seen my alters since I was little, but I had't seen any of them but once or twice since December. I'd never seen this person before that's why I think it was a hallucination. 

But sorry for the post. I know it didn't make sense. I guess I can't type while sleeping huh?

----------


## Otherside

:Hug:  I've never seen anything like that and I don't have PTSD, but I've had hallucinations sometimes, and it's horrible. It's not always psychosis that causes it. I don't have PTSD or DID though. 

I hope your okay. I know you're had a rough time lately. I'm here if you wanna talk.

----------


## Chantellabella

I just got back from a trip home to New Orleans so thank you guys for your support. I feel war torn. My mother is not doing well and it was a total mess inside my head, but I managed to keep a smile on my face. I'm spent. I guess you could say I feel shell shocked? Not sure what I feel. I didn't get much sleep there either, so I hope I'm able to sleep tonight.

----------

